# The $80 Caribbean 1000 (pics At Long Last)



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

I kept trying to get good photos of this watch but they never worked. Well my wife got a camera with the macro lens for Christmas (Merry Christmas everyone, BTW!!) and I finally got some acceptable shots.

Since I am not smart at learning things and stuff I am posting a link to my photos. Enjoy!

Edit ....link removed at OPs request


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

:huh:


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

okay, so once again, not smart about doing things. I'll try again.

meow


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Here's some info on how to upload pics on the forum.


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks TB. Honest to God, I'm not retarded....well, maybe just mildly.

-meow


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

meow said:


> Thanks TB. Honest to God, I'm not retarded....well, maybe just mildly.
> 
> -meow


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> meow said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks TB. Honest to God, I'm not retarded....well, maybe just mildly.
> ...


 :huh:


----------

